# A welter (…of)



## eno2

A welter (…of)


Ik vond een hoop (a welter of) vertalingen van deze uitdrukking met "WELTER" in het Nederlands.

Allerlei

Een veelheid van…

Diverse…

Een (eindeloze) massa

Een(groot) aantal

Heel wat

Een (enorme) hoeveelheid
Die acht vertalingen naar het Nederlands dekken elkaar, maar  geen enkele ervan komt overeen  met het idee van een chaotische "jumble" die in alle Engelse definities voorkomt die ik onder ogen kreeg.

Is dit een geval van het ontbreken van een echt Nederlands synoniem?




The free dccionary:  A confused mass; a jumble: _a welter_ of papers and magazines. 2. Confusion; turmoil. intr.v. wel·tered, wel·ter·ing, wel·ters.-



: a state of wild disorder :turmoil
: a chaotic mass or jumble _<a bewildering welter of data>_
_Merriam –Webster_:

*Vocabulary.com: *

*a confused multitude of things*

Synonyms:

clutter, fuddle, jumble, mare's nest, muddle, smother

Types:

rummage

a jumble of things to be given away

Type of:

disorder, disorderliness


----------



## Suehil

Wat de woordenboeken ook mogen zeggen, de manier waarop ik 'welter' versta en altijd heb gebruikt is heel eenvoudig te vertalen met 'stortvloed'.
En ik ben een Brit.


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> Wat de woordenboeken ook mogen zeggen, de manier waarop ik 'welter' versta en altijd heb gebruikt is heel eenvoudig te vertalen met 'stortvloed'.
> En ik ben een Brit.



Absoluut, dank je, ik dacht ook al aan zoiets. Maar toch: als je dat consistent in elk van de voorbeeldzinnen in Linguee en Bab la zou doorzetten die ik gelezen heb, zou het toch grappige  resultaten opleveren.


----------



## Suehil

Tja, dat heb je nou eenmaal met vertalen.


----------



## bibibiben

Met _ratjetoe, mengelmoes_ en _allegaartje_ kom je ook ver:

A welter of languages = een mengelmoes aan/van talen.

A welter of proposals = een allegaartje aan/van voorstellen.

A welter of styles = een ratjetoe aan/van stijlen.


----------



## Peterdg

Of, een _zooi_.


----------



## bibibiben

Of _zwik_!


----------



## eno2

Precies wat ik dacht: zeer plastisch te vertalen.


----------

